# Where can I get Citric acid?



## bparmar (Mar 14, 2014)

I bought a DIY Co2 generator on eBay but it didn't come with the ingredients. Just wondering where I can get citric acid?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Concentrated lemon juice?

What are the ingredients, i'm not familiar with anything but the typical sugar\water\yeast or jello type of co2 generation.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Drugstores.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Im guessing citric acid powder.
Most people use it for DIY CO2


----------



## bparmar (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah that's what I'm looking for. I have looked in supermarkets and no one has any.


----------



## bparmar (Mar 14, 2014)

Bosa Grape and Winemaking Supply in Burnaby. Apparently any wine or homebrew store also carry it.


----------



## anne (Feb 4, 2014)

They also sell bags of it at Famous Foods in Vancouver. Not too expensive if I remember correctly.


----------

